# slim fan install & deleting the fan control module



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

So I'm in the process of collecting parts for the 16v ABA conversion and I'm at the point where I'm working on the coolant system. Heres the parts I've gotten and my end goal:
PARTS:
14" SINGLE SLIM FAN
71 deg thermostat
low temp fan switch
CSR inline filler w/ 16 psi cap
Evans coolant
GOAL: 
*Delete the coolant ball and all hoses that go to it, the heater core, driver side of head. 
*Delete fan control module and hard wire/relay directly to the slim fan.
*Allow the car to cool down faster and better overall coolant performance
So heres what I need to know: wiring diagram (or pics) of a relayed hard wired slim fan. And will this cause me to blow any fuses even though it's relayed? Oh and the car will have no A/C.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

71* t-stat? You mean 171*? Why run it so cold? You running a turbo or super high compression? Car will run better at 190*


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Not extreme comp, but 12:1.


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubxcrew)*

anyone?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubxcrew)*









I'm also running a low temp thermostat and low temp fan switch
2 10 in fans in front of the radiator


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Minor_Threat)*

are you just capping off the fitting on the head that goes to the expansion tank? I'm still trying to figure out what to do with that. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_71* t-stat? You mean 171*? Why run it so cold? You running a turbo or super high compression? Car will run better at 190* 

I think he means 71C 


_Modified by Minor_Threat at 12:20 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Minor_Threat)*

Thanks minor threat. Appreciate it.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubxcrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubxcrew* »_Thanks minor threat. Appreciate it.

anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that setup lets the fans run at high speed when car gets warm, and also turns on the after runs. That setup can not be used with a/c theres no low speed setting.


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Minor_Threat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minor_Threat* »_are you just capping off the fitting on the head that goes to the expansion tank? I'm still trying to figure out what to do with that. 
I think he means 71C 

_Modified by Minor_Threat at 12:20 PM 3-29-2010_

yeah, 71C. About the head, I'm running a 16v head with the drivers side coolant outlet pipe deleted. There will only be sensors. I'm just running a hose at the top of the radiator to the front coolant pipe on the 16v head. There will be a CSR inline fill between them though. No worries about the A/C as it's long been deleted. As is the P/S.










_Modified by vdubxcrew at 8:26 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubxcrew)*

i capped off the flange on the head that went to the heater core, the other hose outlet went to the upper radiator hose. Make sure you put that filler neck at the highest point in the cooling system. I was refering to the fitting that is in the corner of the ABA head that went to the top of the expansion ball.


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Minor_Threat)*

yeah, I don't think I'm going to have to worry about that. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## super_chief (Aug 16, 2008)

interesting..


----------



## powerplant (Jan 2, 2003)

I know I'm diggin up an old thread but I'm looking to simplify my fan wiring. I'm running ce2 and just planned on using the hot wire to the temp switch in the radiator to run the fans.

After looking at the minor threat's wiring drawing.... If I'm only looking for a single speed setup I'm puzzled why I can't eliminate the relay and just run the fan right off the temp switch with a 30amp fuse somewhere in the circuit.

Too many amps for this wire?


----------



## powerplant (Jan 2, 2003)

Crickets.....


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

powerplant said:


> I know I'm diggin up an old thread but I'm looking to simplify my fan wiring. I'm running ce2 and just planned on using the hot wire to the temp switch in the radiator to run the fans.
> 
> After looking at the minor threat's wiring drawing.... If I'm only looking for a single speed setup I'm puzzled why I can't eliminate the relay and just run the fan right off the temp switch with a 30amp fuse somewhere in the circuit.
> 
> Too many amps for this wire?


You'll melt the wires, the sensor, and possibly start a fire. Neither the wiring to the sensor nor the sensor itself can support the kind of current that the fan will draw.

Also, there's no reason that setup can't be used with A/C, just install another relay using the clutch turn-on as a trigger. I did an electric fan conversion in my Jeep (from a clutch fan), and wired it that way. Whenever the A/C is on, the fan is on high. Works great.


----------

